
New Algorithm Determines Ideal Caffeine Dosage and Timing for Alertness - edward
https://neurosciencenews.com/ai-caffeine-alertness-9236/
======
daly
Coffee is pretty much all I drink. My coffee can (Folgers) claims it will make
380 cups. I go through a can about once every 2 months... so ~400*6 = 2400
cups per year.

There is a fine line to walk. I can't read my computer screen when I first
wake up until the coffee kicks in. The upper limit is reached when my ears
close up (like when you're under water). The game is to sip coffee to keep
between these two extremes.

As for "alertness"? I find that coffee seems to have no effect. Eating,
however, completely trashes alertness.

Your mileage may vary.

